# Intel wireless 8260



## tankist02 (Jan 15, 2020)

Where can I check if this wifi card fully supported by FreeBSD? By fully I mean the fast 802.11ac part. This card is in my HT system, last time I tried FreeBSD it did not work out to stream HD video - too slow.


----------



## colemakker (Feb 2, 2020)

I've just been researching FreeBSD wireless and have set mine up, and it seems that FreeBSD only supports up to 802.11n https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi
But 802.11ac support may be coming with FreeBSD 13 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192736013480628225_View: https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192736013480628225_


I bought an ASUS USB-N10 Nano wifi device when I saw it was supported https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/hardware.html and was quite cheap, thinking that at 150Mbs it'd be better than my old wired connection that often connected at 100Mbs (sometimes it connected at gigabit, mostly not, seemed to be a cable issue which was possible as I was always tripping over it). First disappointment... 802.11n connects at half the advertised speed when there are other wifi networks around. Wish I'd known about that. Second disappointment... its receive speed as reported by my router was ok (ie the router's transmitting ok), but it's transmit speed is abysmal, less than 10Mbs... because the USB device is tiny, it's meant to be a "Nano" ultra-portable device. I'm only about 7 metres away from my router through a wall but the connection when I'm copying something across the network with scp starts at 1MB/s and slowly climbs to about 3MB/s. I really regret not getting a larger (large as possible actually, preferably with an antenna) 2T2R antenna config (300Mbs) device instead.

But I'm thinking if I'm gonna ditch the Asus N10 Nano USB and get something better I might as well go for PCI-e. Does anyone know any good PCI-e FreeBSD compatible wi-fi cards supporting 300Mbs 802.11n, or even with 802.11ac support for the future when FreeBSD gets it? I'm looking at NETIS WF2113 recommended in post 8 of this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wireless-network-adapter.65865/ , but it doesn't support ac.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 7, 2020)

colemakker said:


> But I'm thinking if I'm gonna ditch the Asus N10 Nano USB and get something better I might as well go for PCI-e. Does anyone know any good PCI-e FreeBSD compatible wi-fi cards supporting 300Mbs 802.11n, or even with 802.11ac support for the future when FreeBSD gets it?



Intel Wireless-AC 7260 or Wireless-AC 8265.


----------

